# Little bit confused. Spotting on cd16?



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi mamas.

Bear with me here while I try to explain this.









Okay, I chart my cycles (we're TTA) but usually only record the CF. I do take my temps, it's just at varied times so I don't record it b/c it messes up the software. For example..if you've read TCOYF I use the "short" method of taking temps.

I am not a mid cycle spotter. I think the ONE time that happened was when it was tinged in some EWCM. But this is actually just spotting/bleeding. Last month I had a regular cycle...I ovulated on CD14. I'm always between 14-16. You can only see the CM in my chart but I did take my temps a week before I O'd and for 6 days after. So I know I O'd because my temps reflected this. Then I noticed I wasn't spotting as early as I usually do before AF comes...and when I did start spotting it was much much lighter. Then AF only stayed for THREE days. Usually it is 5 or 6. It started out medium flow, which is normal and then quickly tapered off to nothing. I usually spot for a couple of days afterwards too, but this time it was nothing but a bit of yellow on the one day after. I checked my temps during AF and they were still up (as usual-mine usually stay up until AF ends or a day or so after).

SO, moving on. We went out of town a lot for Christmas, and with all the stuff going on I kind of lost track of temping. I didn't temp again until a few days ago (normally I would be Oing about now) because I noticed that I wasn't really getting fertile like usual. I had some creamy episodes but *nothing* like normal, mostly sticky...my BIP. I also didn't notice the feelings of ovulation coming on. Well, my temp was still up. I don't know if I O'd early this month (even with the little cm) or my temp never went down. I know, I know, I should always record my temps to avoid this confusion.









Well, today is cd16, I have no fertile fluid in sight and I am spotting. Like real, not cm spotting. I am so confused. And to add to the confusion...when I was on AF last cycle I felt remarkably well, except for a couple of sharp pains I don't usually experience. I had the light flow and I was happy, and energetic...not usual to my AF times. Then ever since AF has been over it's like I've had PMS the whole time. I'm tired and moody and my boobs have been hurting for a while now.

I'm starting to wonder if my last AF wasn't an AF and I am pregnant. But why would I be spotting now?? I am so confused. If I'm not pregnant what could it be? I can promise you I'm not Oing right now so it's not that, and I know I O'd last month because I had a temp shift sustained.

HELP!


----------



## twilight girl (Mar 7, 2002)

Sounds like time to POAS. If you are truly TTA, seems like you might be a smidge more diligent in recording all your signs









I would POAS to remove doubt. Heck, I POAS because I had a dream that I POAS and got a glaring BFP! (I'm exclusively BFing a 4 month old and therefore not even remotely TTC).

Go for it and come back and report!!


----------



## Kimmiepie (Dec 21, 2006)

Well it was a BFN!

The *only* thing I can come up with at this point is that maybe I did O this month but just didn't get my normal CF pattern. And my lack of temping for a while, I might have missed the lower and temps and only temped after I O'd again....which might have happened a bit early this month. Why I had a weird period last month I don't know.









So at this point it is either

A. implantation spotting for this cycle
B. just a weird thing that I hope will never happen again










I'll update when I know more.

Quote:

If you are truly TTA, seems like you might be a smidge more diligent in recording all your signs
I know, I know.


----------

